# Yellow/brown tongue



## Kath131 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all, long time no see I have been off and on with various IBS symptoms so usually just get on with it like everybody else who suffers with this type of problem. Recently (about two weeks), I have had a yellow/brownish coloured tongue and nasty taste in my mouth, no bad breath, but my stomach constantly feels queasy, uncomfortable and I feel generally unwell. My mum always used to say that if your tongue was a different colour then it was a stomach related problem and quickly dosed me up with laxatives!! But my bm's are ok most of the time, and I have just had a bout of diarrohea and been taking pepto bismal to try to help my stomach.Any suggestion how to get rid of the nasty taste I would be grateful.







regardsKath


----------



## Amy Peterson (Jun 6, 2011)

Hairy tongue (lingua villosa) is a commonly observed condition of defective desquamation of the filiform papillae that results from a variety of precipitating factors. The condition is most frequently referred to as black hairy tongue (lingua villosa *****); however, hairy tongue may also appear brown, white, green, pink, or any of a variety of hues depending on the specific etiology and secondary factors (eg, use of colored mouthwashes, breath mints, candies, poor oral hygiene, smoking tobacco, drinking a lot of coffee or tea using antibiotics (which may disrupt the normal balance of bacteria in the mouth)being dehydrated,taking medications that contain the chemical bismuth (such as Pepto-Bismol for upset stomach),not producing enough saliva, regularly using mouthwash that contains peroxide, witch hazel, or menthol, getting radiation therapy to the head and neck).Practicing good oral hygiene is the best way to treat black hairy tongue. Gently brush your teeth twice a day with a soft toothbrush. Also, brush your tongue. You can use a tongue scraper to make sure you're thoroughly cleaning the area. Drink plenty of water throughout the day to help keep your mouth clean.Other tips include:If you smoke, quit. Add more roughage to your diet. Soft foods won't clean off the tongue effectively.Call your doctor or dentist if the problem doesn't get better on its own. Your doctor may prescribe antibiotics or an antifungal drug to get rid of the bacteria or yeast.


----------

